# unlock UK mobile



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

hi there i am looking for some info as how i can unlock my mobile from the UK. can anyone provide me with some info????


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You should have done that in the UK, unfortunately. Would have cost you no more than a fiver! I haven't really heard of any places that does that here though there are supposedly UK websites that sell the codes. I've never tried those - always paid the nice guy a visit in person - so wouldn't be able to tell whether it actually works. Alternatively, contact your network provider in the UK and ask for the code (you need to be out of contract though!). Last time I did it, I think I was charged 30 quid for the code!!!


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You should have done that in the UK, unfortunately. Would have cost you no more than a fiver! I haven't really heard of any places that does that here though there are supposedly UK websites that sell the codes. I've never tried those - always paid the nice guy a visit in person - so wouldn't be able to tell whether it actually works. Alternatively, contact your network provider in the UK and ask for the code (you need to be out of contract though!). Last time I did it, I think I was charged 30 quid for the code!!!


thank you Maz 25.

unfortunately i didn't and now i am here with no option other to explore alternatives...back in the UK i am with 3 and i was on the phone with them more than 30 min and they were telling me that there is no restriction number....I am a bit lost to be honest...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> thank you Maz 25.
> 
> unfortunately i didn't and now i am here with no option other to explore alternatives...back in the UK i am with 3 and i was on the phone with them more than 30 min and they were telling me that there is no restriction number....I am a bit lost to be honest...


You would end up spending a fortune on the phone trying to argue with their 'customer service' rep. My advice is to simply get a cheap phone here (try Axiom - they seem to be in every single mall I've been to) and then when you go back to the UK on holiday, just take the phone to one of those little shops/ stalls in the market and they will sort it out for you.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You would end up spending a fortune on the phone trying to argue with their 'customer service' rep. My advice is to simply get a cheap phone here (try Axiom - they seem to be in every single mall I've been to) and then when you go back to the UK on holiday, just take the phone to one of those little shops/ stalls in the market and they will sort it out for you.


I'll try that.....you are quite right its not worth the money arguing...i will have to get a cheap one as you said and short it out when i next visit UK

thanx a million


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually had the same problem. My cell phone was locked by Tmobile in USA. If unlocking your cell ph is still an option, then there are tons of small cell phone stores around the city (Dubai) that would do it for you in a few minutes. Where are you located? Cost about Dhs 30 or so in Bur Dubai. Needless to say, I never tried to use it again in the States, I wonder if it would work there now.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

karendee said:


> I actually had the same problem. My cell phone was locked by Tmobile in USA. If unlocking your cell ph is still an option, then there are tons of small cell phone stores around the city (Dubai) that would do it for you in a few minutes. Where are you located? Cost about Dhs 30 or so in Bur Dubai. Needless to say, I never tried to use it again in the States, I wonder if it would work there now.


i live in the Greens do you know any around here or near as i am new in Dubai and i am nofamiliar with all the places as yet.


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Not off the top of my head. All the locations I know are past the Trade Center area (if you are heading in the direction from Abu Dhabi to Dubai). Let me ask around for you. will try to find a quick fix in your area.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

karendee said:


> Not off the top of my head. All the locations I know are past the Trade Center area (if you are heading in the direction from Abu Dhabi to Dubai). Let me ask around for you. will try to find a quick fix in your area.


thanx a million....if you can do that will be much appriciated...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

For unlocking a 3 phone, try Minutes in Mall of The Emirates, near Carrefour

Will take them a couple of days, but they can do it


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

when i was in Australia a few years back i got my dad to call vodafone, and explain that i was abroad and needed it unlocked [i'm sure he put a sob story in there as well] anyways, they gave him the code

perhaps try to get someone in the UK to call on your behalf? cheaper than you calling?


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Mall of the Emirates was a great idea, unless you wanted to stop by phone kiosks/stores @Ibn Battuta Mall. Sorry I wasn't much help. Those malls are completely out of the way for me


----------

